# Burton RED helmet, found bluetooth phones that fit.



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Where is the microphone on them?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

He said headfones not headset.

Aweome idea dude!


----------



## monnewbie3 (Dec 13, 2010)

After boarding with them a few times, people have called me. The mic works great believe it or not... Its located in one of the ear pieces, looks like a small hole.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i have Skullcandy smokin buds with a mic that work with my droid... droid stays in my inner pocket on my jacket for music etc. and i can talk on them as well... lots dont like hanging ear buds... but its an option


----------

